# Hatch rubber seal



## efi2712micro (Sep 17, 2015)

Hi ya'll ... need some help with recommendation for rubber seals for my hatches (Beavertail BT3), both front and rear. Current one is D-shaped, .375 Width and I estimate .25 High. Looked at Trimlock X1153BT (3M tape) but not sure if the material is resistant enough. Any suggestions or other recommendations? Thanks


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

http://www.trimlok.com/prod/Hatch-S...gories_129/Hatch-Seal-Product-Builder_46.aspx


----------



## efi2712micro (Sep 17, 2015)

Wow ... that was quick! Thanks anytide! I don't think the design would work. I have attached a pic of the hatch and I think I need a flat sticking surface

View attachment 3121


----------



## Marshfly (Nov 4, 2012)

If you go through their menus they make a ton of different profiles, some of which would work for your application.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

I have an idea. Call Beavertail and ask what their OEM product is.


----------



## efi2712micro (Sep 17, 2015)

I did that too and waiting for the, to reach back out. Thanks


----------

